
Control your Mac from anywhere in the world - natejackdev
https://edovia.com/screens-mac
======
Etheryte
Without using it yet, it seems rather convenient - filling the shortcomings I
found annoying the last time I used the native remote desktop client.

What strikes me as odd is that the "curtain mode" (that you can't see the
remote session on the physical machine) is marked as a feature and isn't the
default behavior.

~~~
detaro
For helping people or working together a shared session/screen is quite
useful. They both are completely valid for their respective use cases.

